# I havin a heck of a time germinating autos...



## Growin_4_It (Jul 13, 2009)

Is there a method of germinating auto seeds that is better than the other? I have droped 2 in dirt and only one poped up...I have tried to germ 3 in an aerogarden...nothing. I am thinking of the papertowel method???

Any help is appriciated!


----------



## GMT (Jul 13, 2009)

Try a heat mat or heated propagator to keep your medium nice n warm, it makes a big difference


----------



## meds4me (Jul 13, 2009)

personally, during the summer months there is no need for heat <Thats if you are above 60*). I use a product called "black gold" potting soil that has worm castings and because of the low phk #'s I usually germ 9 of 10 w/o any probs. 
I add a heat mat when the outdoor temps are below60* as this helps tha tap roots in forming. Too much heat will kill 'em.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello Growin 

This is how I do it.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=474549&postcount=41

eace:


----------



## GrimReafer (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm doing the paper towel thing now. Just take a papertowel and get it nice and damp with distilled water. Get a plastic bag or tupaware container and just put them in a drawer or cupboard or under your bed. Check and make sure the papertowel is damp once a day. I just squirt a little water from a turkey baster onto the paper towels. Worked for me before so yeah.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your responces everybody!

I think I am going to take the seeds out of the aerogarden and give 
HIE's technique a try...The little burgers are stubborn but I an determined 
get them goin!  :hubba:


----------



## GrimReafer (Jul 15, 2009)

Glad to have been able to help. No matter what you do for germination, the seeds should split and sprout. Both ways are essentially the same thing. Mine really only requires more supplies and work. All you need to do is keep them in semi-darkness, a completely dark area would prob be best, and keep them wet.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 17, 2009)

ok day 3 now with the beans in water in a shot glass in semi darkness and nothing yet...


----------



## ms4ms (Jul 17, 2009)

Greetings, have you gently pushed the seeds under the water so they go to the bottom. I believe if they just float they won't sprout.I use the papertowel method and have a good success rate. Do  not soak your towel but rather have it damp. I usually allow 2 days and then check the dampness. A seed really shoild pop under these conditions and mine usually take 3-5 days.... for your grow


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes the seeds are at the bottom of the glass.  Today is day 4 and still nothing. I am going to wait a few more days and see what happens.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 20, 2009)

ok...day 5 and nothing.....trying to have patience  

I have placed 3 more Indica beans and 3 bagseed beans in a papertowel today....

Hopefully this method will germ the beans. 

I need more plants....I am looking for mothers :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2009)

What is happening to the sunken seeds in the water Growin_4_It?

What strain are they?

How old are the seeds?

Where did you get them?

eace:


----------



## Canna Bliss (Jul 20, 2009)

I've never even heard of half these methods before. just put them in a wet papertowel and put that in a big zip lock bag and put it in your drawer for 2-3 days. I've never had a problem germinating seeds before.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 20, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> What is happening to the sunken seeds in the water Growin_4_It?
> 
> What strain are they?
> 
> ...


 
Hello Hippy  :48:

The strain is  Auto Hindu Kush x Auto AK47
The seeds are new to me however I dont know how long they were at the seedbank.
I got them from Worldwide Mj Seeds

I got 5 seeds...put 2 in soil and only one popped and is growing and the other three are in the water not popping.

What do you think?


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 20, 2009)

Canna Bliss said:
			
		

> I've never even heard of half these methods before. just put them in a wet papertowel and put that in a big zip lock bag and put it in your drawer for 2-3 days. I've never had a problem germinating seeds before.


 

I started 6 more seeds using the papertowel method this morning.

So I have 6 in papertowel, 3 in water and two in peat pellets.

SOMETHING has to pop.....right?


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 22, 2009)

nothing poping yet........I dont underdstand why I can't get the darn things to germ all of a sudden. Did my green thumb turn brown?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 22, 2009)

How long have you had the seeds and how have you stored them?


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 22, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> How long have you had the seeds and how have you stored them?


 

I have had the seeds for about 4 weeks and they have been stored in the baggie they came in in my cupboard. but they were there only for a few days....I have been trying to get them to pop for quite awhile.

They were in the aerogarden for 10 days, (which has poped my bagseed seeds with little to no problem) then I removed them and they have been in water ever since.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 23, 2009)

seeds in the water are still not poping


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 30, 2009)

Well here is an upadate on the seeds......

The 3 bagseed in the towel germinated. 1 auto seed in the towel greminated, 2 did not. The three auto seeds in water have not popped. 
Anyone got any indea on how to germ these stubborn auto seeds?


----------



## frankcos (Aug 3, 2009)

any luck with the rest of those autos?I am on day 3 with an auto blueberry in a cup of water.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Aug 3, 2009)

frankcos said:
			
		

> any luck with the rest of those autos?I am on day 3 with an auto blueberry in a cup of water.


 
Nope. 

I have had no luck with those seeds. 

But I havent givin up.

I read here a thread on popping old and sutbborn seeds. They say that sanding or scuffing up the seeds a little bit seems to help the old stubborn seeds. 

Yesterday I made a matchbox sander and shook the dickins out of them and are currently trying to get them to pop in a papertowel, again.

I will be checking on them shortly.


----------



## frankcos (Aug 3, 2009)

good luck.


----------

